# Canyon Diablo Bridge



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I have been looking at several different designs of bridges to span this gap on the layout. I'm pretty well settled on the Canyon Diablo Bridge from the BNSF mainline in Arizona. I have been trying to find blue prints of the bridge or at least measurements of the main I beams of the bridge. Not having much luck though.
If anybody has those dimensions, please post them.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

300-foot hinged arch with 120-foot spans on either side
Length of largest span: 300.0 ft.
Total length: 544.0 ft.

Found some visuals...

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/darrensrides/sets/72157625713678583/


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

LateStarter said:


> 300-foot hinged arch with 120-foot spans on either side
> Length of largest span: 300.0 ft.
> Total length: 544.0 ft.
> 
> ...


I have all that data. I need specifics like size of beams, distance between weld points and detail of road bed.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ken,
Asking those questions might get Uncle Sam's attention! Just sayin!


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Cool bridge. Would love to see you build it.

Knowing the main dimensions, can't you scale out the main segment lengths? Not sure how exactly accurate you're trying to get. As far as beam cross sectional dimensions, I'd go with something that is readily available and seems appropriately sized for the bridge. The picture stream referenced above has a lot of detailed shots that should be a big help. Note the hand rail and steps that could be used to give you some references for scale.

Sorry I can't offer more help.

Mark


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks like punch plate girders, Central Valley should have them. It also looks like there was a possible temporary bridge in place while the bridge was being built. Even remnants of what must have been a wooden trestle at the bottom of the canyon. Should be a great bridge to model.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> Cool bridge. Would love to see you build it.
> 
> Knowing the main dimensions, can't you scale out the main segment lengths? Not sure how exactly accurate you're trying to get. As far as beam cross sectional dimensions, I'd go with something that is readily available and seems appropriately sized for the bridge. The picture stream referenced above has a lot of detailed shots that should be a big help. Note the hand rail and steps that could be used to give you some references for scale.
> 
> ...


I think this is exactly the right approach, unless you're really aiming for DOBA (Dead-on, Balls Accurate) realism. At least for me, you would be wanting something that is instantly recognizable, but not necessarily a micrometrically precise reproduction.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

gator do 65 said:


> Ken,
> Asking those questions might get Uncle Sam's attention! Just sayin!


LOL, yeah. Didn't think of that. I guess actually crawling out on the bridge with a tape measure would draw even more attention.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> I think this is exactly the right approach, unless you're really aiming for DOBA (Dead-on, Balls Accurate) realism. At least for me, you would be wanting something that is instantly recognizable, but not necessarily a micrometrically precise reproduction.


I don't think I'll do the rivet counter version, but like you said, it would be easily recognizable.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Here is the link for one large image of that bridge that was scratch built - scratch-built-models

Here is other one, which is much closer and can see the rivets - diablo canyon

Last one with plenty of close looks - bridge over canyon diablo


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

bluenavigator said:


> Here is the link for one large image of that bridge that was scratch built - scratch-built-models
> 
> Here is other one, which is much closer and can see the rivets - diablo canyon
> 
> Last one with plenty of close looks - bridge over canyon diablo


That last link has some very good pictures in it that I think I can get some scaling from.
Thanks.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks like I was wrong about a temporary trestle, it was the old steel viaduct bridge that the new arch bridge replaced. Both would be neat bridges to have on a layout. Since the bridge is on the National Historic Registry, I would think they have the plans.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Lemonhawk said:


> Looks like I was wrong about a temporary trestle, it was the old steel viaduct bridge that the new arch bridge replaced. Both would be neat bridges to have on a layout. Since the bridge is on the National Historic Registry, I would think they have the plans.


I've seen pictures of the previous bridge. It was single track and quite spindly compared to the current bridge.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I think spindly is an accurate description! But that's its appeal for modeling, right? Apparently, that spindly bridge was the 2nd version, as the first was manufactured wrong and was sent back!


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Lemonhawk said:


> I think spindly is an accurate description! But that's its appeal for modeling, right? Apparently, that spindly bridge was the 2nd version, as the first was manufactured wrong and was sent back!


I want the robust, heavy duty version of the double track bridge.


----------

